# What does your gaming set up look like?



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been a gamer since the days of Pong, technology sure has changed / advanced. Back in those days I played on a 19" black & white analog TV with the built-in TV speakers. Fast forward to today, we have HD displays, multichannel audio and powerful gaming rigs from PC to consoles. I'm a Xbox gamer today but have played on all platforms - so no flaming others for what system they chose to play on! 

With all of that being said, what are you using to get your gaming fix in? Please post pictures ( they say 1 pic is worth a 1000 words ) , I'll begin with a couple pics of my system, as it has evolved over the last 10yrs.

Original Xbox on a SD 32" JVC, surround sound over some whimpy HTiB speakers. (2006)
 

New TV, Xbox 360 and stands for TV / audio gear. (2008)
 

My current system, Xbox 360s, Sony HD 34" TV, Pioneer SS system and Tritton AX Pro gaming headset. (2012)


Thanks for looking,
hyghwayman


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I dont have any pics of my past systems. I do currently have a PS3 displayed on a Samsung LED 40" LCD. DIY L/R surrounds and subwoofers.

Still haven't bought a headset yet but will be soon. I have a few games I play where I think it would be fun to talk. BF3 MW3 But other games I tend to want to mute people also.

Been playing games also since Oregon trail.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I Also do not pictures ATM but I have an Xbox 360 and a original Nintendo on a 51 Samsung which I haven't played either in probably 5 months


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

JQueen, 
Did you ever get your antenna and audio issues worked out. I have been cable free for most of my life and with all the streaming services, RedBox I have no need for cable. I made my own antennas that works very good, one in attic and the other outside on chimney.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

hyghwayman said:


> JQueen,
> Did you ever get your antenna and audio issues worked out. I have been cable free for most of my life and with all the streaming services, RedBox I have no need for cable. I made my own antennas that works very good, one in attic and the other outside on chimney.


I did take care of it and its been great.. I save about 120 a month


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

More $$ for gear and games 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------

